# Started programming in python and R this year



## purecain (Feb 24, 2018)

Any recommendations for apps to help me remember certain python code, which libraries etc?  I'm basically looking at machine learning. working for myself, but I'm a team of one at the moment. so any advice is valuable.   I'm just spending around 6-10 hrs a day, every day going through python. i still dont know enough by heart to input the data sets and manipulate them accordingly. but I'm not far off. I'm thinking i should be proficient in around 6 months. is that reasonable expectation? it seems easier than i thought before i started.


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 24, 2018)

I just started with python as well although my roots are in other languages.  I don't try to memorize languages as that will come with use and when you may go a month or two between languages it is tough for me.  I try to memorize concepts.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 24, 2018)

Something I hear a lot about when it comes to machine learning is TensorFlow. Brace yourself though, machine learning isn't about language or the libraries but, how to apply it to get results you're looking for. This is more a branch of mathematics than it is programming. Also ML is only useful if you have a lot of data to use already, otherwise it's pretty much useless.


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 24, 2018)

Aquinus said:


> Something I hear a lot about when it comes to machine learning is TensorFlow. Brace yourself though, machine learning isn't about language or the libraries but, how to apply it to get results you're looking for. This is more a branch of mathematics than it is programming. Also ML is only useful if you have a lot of data to use already, otherwise it's pretty much useless.



If you want a stash of weather related data, hit up noaa and download their ocean forecast grib files.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 24, 2018)

moproblems99 said:


> If you want a stash of weather related data, hit up noaa and download their ocean forecast grib files.


I've already actually used some of their stuff for testing stuff I've written. You can pull their historical info using RESTful APIs.
https://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/cdo-web/webservices/v2


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 24, 2018)

moproblems99 said:


> If you want a stash of weather related data, hit up noaa and download their ocean forecast grib files.





Aquinus said:


> I've already actually used some of their stuff for testing stuff I've written. You can pull their historical info using RESTful APIs.
> https://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/cdo-web/webservices/v2



Honestly I use this resource as well.


----------



## purecain (Feb 27, 2018)

thank you very much everyone, i'll tell you what ive done so far and where I'm stuck...
so i didn't see the post until now about memorising libraries, and how just understanding the concept is more important. your not wrong...
ive spent the first 2weeks completing small online python courses. that gave me enough understanding to start the machine learning course, i reached the part where i was asked to install pyperclip. and this is where the problem started.
so ive then come away from that course and started another called 'learn to automate the boring stuff in python'. and another 'text based' course which really helped with my knowledge of python(I'm redoing this course over).
well the 'learn to automate' course also uses pyperclip only the installation for windows 64bit is left out of the tutorial. at this point you are recommended to research your own os's method of installation. up until pyperclip every module has installed 'np' on idle and anaconda navigator's version of python.
so ive spent the last 2 days trying to get pyperclip to install. i have successfully installed this module using cmd. yet after a restart it doesnt work.
leaving me with couple of questions about modules.
like is this a temporary problem with 3.5 version of python?   because the module is installed in anacondas directory yet i cant import it.
do i need to repeatedly install this program while it is adapted for 3.5 as i was able to import pyperclip until i restarted my pc.
or is this user error and i simply need to study the methods of installation until i can comprehend my mistake?

for clarity's sake, how would you go about installing pyperclip module? onto a W10 64bit pc running anaconda python3.6...
ive downloaded pyperclip and have the files on my desktop.

theres a few other people all having a similar problem with this module. yet their threads are incomplete and following them isn't leading to a successful install. like i say i cant import the module the day after i installed it, and how did it work initially if it wont work now?
I'm gonna put my head in the fridge for a while.... 
really appreciate the help.

oh and one more thing, anaconda recommends their installer as it deals with the environment aswell. or something so they ask that you install with conda. not pip. although whichever works would be my choice... ty!


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 28, 2018)

I am not familiar with Anaconda so this may not work for you.  I setup a quick virtual environment and was able to install version 1.6 of pyperclip using pip.


```
pip install pyperclip
```

When I said learning concepts instead of commands, what I really meant was learning what recursion, polymorphism, inheritance, etc instead of language specific commands.  Obviously, understanding what commands in each language do is very important but you google that or have a desk reference handy to look it up.  However, if you don't know what a linear search or how to progress through a recursive method (and said ramifications of recursion) then you can know all the commands in the language and it won't help you.


----------



## purecain (Feb 28, 2018)

Anaconda recommends using conda in the latest version. that's all. I understand both methods of installation pip and conda, yet this doesnt work for me. but thanks for the info...
i may need to uninstall all versions of python and reinstall. something isn't right.
i know what you mean about learning the code behavior... like a while loop... etc.. its coming as i write the code and solve the problems...
once ive found out whats stopping the installation from working properly i'll post the info here and link this thread to the others... may help quite a few people. 
btw searching the web last week i found this:,
Just started learning Python. And i'm having trouble using the Pyperclip module.

When I tried to use the pip install pyperclip in the command line, it shows up this error:
pip install pyperclip
          ^
SyntaxError: invalid syntax

same as me. that's why i installed it using cmd unfortunately the install is borked and cannot be imported. so i need to try and get conda method working. I've decided to just read the whole anaconda manual. still looking for a solution. i might message the creator of pyperclip and inform him begginers are having this issue and do not have the know how to solve the installation error. btw if the install just needed me to follow the instructions it would be working and i wouldn't be asking for help. theres some sort of directory issue going on...

in anaconda prompt similar environment to cmd - i get requirement already satisfied when using pip install pyperclip... when i use conda install it starts solving the environment, basically tries to download resource from repo.continuum. this fails. and I'm left with an installation of pyperclip that is non functional. seems like a difficult problem to solve now... should become obvious as i investigate further...


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 28, 2018)

purecain said:


> SyntaxError: invalid syntax



It sounds like you are trying to run pip in the interpreter.  Pip should be run on the command line, not inside the python interpreter.


----------



## purecain (Feb 28, 2018)

yep tried it everywhere... literally trying everything... 
you have to remember i successfully installed the module. it is installed. i just cant import it to make use of it... there are loads of people across the net with the problem like the person i quoted.


----------

